# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Tipat e kompjuterave

## arianit_real

Ja ca material per fillestaret se qfare tipe te kompjutereve kemi ...

Tipet e kompjutereve : 

-Mainframe
-Server
-Desktop
-Workstation
-Laptop (portable device)

Kompjuteret me te perdorur sot per shtepi dhe biznese jane :
server , workstation , desktop dhe laptop

kurse kompjuteret Mainframe jane centrale te medha ne nderrmarrje te medha.

*Serveret*
 Kompjutere me performanca te medha te cilet perdoren ne biznese e organizata te ndryshme . Perdoren per shume kliente . 
Hardveri tij perbehet nga shume procesore , sasi te medha te RAM-it dhe shume hard disqe . 
Sherbimet qe gjinden ne kompjuteret Server duhet te jene 24h per cdo klient , ku shumicen e rasteve kane edhe pajisje zevendsuse per parandalimin demtimeve te papritura . 
Mund te mos ken monitor e tastiere . 
Sherbimet me te shpeshta tek serveret vecojme ruajtjen e fajllave , emailave , webfaqeve , ndarja printereve etj etj .

*Workstation*
Kompjuter me te fuqishem per biznese . Ata jane te dizajnuar per specializime te ndryshme , si per programe inxhinierike CAD . Ata perdorin shume monitor , me grafike 3D .  Poashtu nga ana hardverike perdorin shume procesore e sasi te Ram-it ...



- Per desktopet te gjithe e dine se qka jane , tip i kompjuterit qe me se shumti perdorim ...
Kurse edhe laptopet e dini se cka ne te vertet jane , e cila ndryshon nga kete tjeret per faktin se eshte nje *portable device* - pajisje e levizshme si telefonet , PDA-te , Tablet pc , pocket pc etj etj 

Shpresoj qe isha i qarte , dhe do te ju nevojiten pak a shume keto informacione ndoshta te thjeshta mirpo te nevojshme ...Me respekt

----------

